# Heya:)



## missah (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm new to makeup atm, I only have the bare minimum, eyeliner and some eyeshadow atm but I've ordered a $800 haul from the US including shipping and soon will have more n/p and m/u! I don't use MAC much due to the cost in Aus but I've ordered the Viva Glam V lipstick and I'm looking forward to that!
  	I'm a n/p addict and I esp love OPI. I also love Makeup, and I'm only beginning to learn how to use it^^
  	I'm also very crazy about anime but not hello kitty 
  	=D
  	ありがとうございます。


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 12, 2011)

to the forum! have fun chatting to everybody!


----------



## sayah (Jun 12, 2011)

Welcome! That big haul sounds like it contains a lot of fun stuff!


----------



## WhatWouldJoanDo (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi there!


----------



## missah (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks for your warm wlcomes^^
  	I'm sure I'll love specktra!


----------



## babybluesnv (Jun 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## ssaemblog (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow, 800$? I feel bad spending more than 20, hahaha. But I don't make money on a weekly/biweekly basis, so.  I wanna know what you got!


----------



## mtrimier (Jun 22, 2011)

irasshaimasee!! hee!


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 22, 2011)

welcome! I think you'll like it here!


----------



## missah (Jun 23, 2011)

I'e now spent nearly over $1200 i think... and the semi precious collection and the bloggers collection is pushing it closer to $1500!
  	I wouldn't normally spend this much either, i dont normally have this much. The amount of money i'm spending is my savings from my chinese new years and from my weekly allowance. Im broke now but I know its worth it. Ill get so many goodies! I'll post it on hauls or something later and show you^^

  	Thanks^^
  	I already love it here


----------



## bis (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to Specktra, missah  Enjoy your new goodies and let us know what you like.


----------



## Shypo (Jun 30, 2011)

Welcome to Spektra missah!  Nice haul!  Enjoy!


----------

